# Heading out this weekend



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Heading out this weekend, have open seats, also, if anybody looking for a buddy boat.


https://www.pensacolafishingforum.c...arlin-wahoo-deep-drop-etc-913240/#post7883190


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I am heading sw if weather holds as well.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheryl Sue so far is heading out too. Leave Sherman cove around noon saturday, hopefully Appomattox overnight and for sunrise- troll it back home Sunday. Channel 69 work for everyone?


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Cheryl Sue so far is heading out too. Leave Sherman cove around noon saturday, hopefully Appomattox overnight and for sunrise- troll it back home Sunday. Channel 69 work for everyone?



Works for me. You guys have sat sms communication onboard?


----------



## Team Kaos (Jun 21, 2017)

PM sent. I would love to join you guys this weekend.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like some are heading out Friday night, and some are heading out Saturday mid day.

Cheryl Sue is so far on the Saturday mid day run returning Sunday afternoon/early evening.


----------



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

How did you guys do?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Bite Me Baby said:


> How did you guys do?



We had a great time fishing, even though the catching didn't go as well as we'd hoped. The bite was not on. Even catching bait proved difficult.


We fished pretty hard almost non-stop Saturday morning (4:30 ish) through mid-day Sunday with seven guys swapping in/out, napping when necessary.


Got nothing Saturday or Saturday night, then we got into some nice mahi Sunday morning. 


This was my first rig trip, and I think I learned quite a bit. I can't wait to try it again!


----------

